# Diff manuscripts/translations



## A.Hudson (May 25, 2009)

I have another quick question, is there a thread on here that really breaks down the meanings and roles when getting into translations and the study...For Example: Dynamic equivalence, Functional equivalence, LXX, Critical text, TR, Textus Receptus, Alexandrian Text, the Western Text, the Cesarean Text, and the Byzantine, or Majority Text, Westcott & Hort, Literal text (<<Well that's self explanatory)Things like that..I mean I have a similitude of understanding on some of these, but always would like to have more of a firm grasp.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (May 25, 2009)

There is a great deal of discussion in the links provided in this thread:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/jerusalem-blades-posts-partial-compilation-48676/


----------



## A.Hudson (May 26, 2009)

Thank you.


----------

